# Prolfile Imperial?????



## 1000Lines (11. Januar 2007)

Hey,wo bekomm ich das Imperial in allen farben????? also find hier in keinem online shop was,nur scharz und chrom,will das in purple oder rot haben,kann mir da einer weiter helfen??? wäre super,danke schonmal


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2007)

fragezeichen im ausverkauf? guck nach wer profile importiert, sollte wohl auf der profile hp stehen, die kann ergooglet werden. dann rufste beim importeur an und die antwort die du da bekommst ist tausendmal sicherer und genauer als das was heir im forum rumkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2007)

importeur ist countrybikes!


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2007)

importeur: countrybikes e-mailadresse: [email protected] telefonnummer gabs auf deren seite niht... schwache leistung für ne firma.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2007)

da, countrybikes: des is der importeur mail: [email protected]
telefon: 089- 357 46 899 wobei mich die vorwahl nun doch wundert


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2007)

ich hasse mein mozilla grad, btw


----------



## MrFreak (11. Januar 2007)

http://www.singlespeedshop.de/
super service

aber nen tipp: kauf dir lieber nen anderes/besseres. meins hat sich schnell verbogen(oder wie man das ausdrücken will^^)

edit: bin net der einzigste,ist in mehreren fällen schon aufgetreten


----------



## AerO (11. Januar 2007)

weil das n kettenblatt is, was einzig und alleine zum antreiben gedacht ist. wenn ihr sprallos damit waschbetongrinds macht oder bei fetten flatabubakas abrutscht, selbst schuld pussycat.


----------



## MrFreak (11. Januar 2007)

achne sag sowas nicht 
und was sagste,wenn ihc dir sages das ich nix des gleichen gemacht haben!,,,tja,,,,scheiß ding halt 

ok jeder macht andere erfahrungen,aber ICH sag ja auch nur MEINE meinung dazu!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Januar 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> weil das n kettenblatt is, was einzig und alleine zum antreiben gedacht ist. wenn ihr sprallos damit waschbetongrinds macht oder bei fetten flatabubakas abrutscht, selbst schuld pussycat.



IMHO nicht so ganz. Ich hab hier nen Sprocket liegen was ich geschenkt bekommen habe und da hat sich an allen Zähnen ein Grad gebildet. Das ist auf jeden Fall nur durchs Fahren gekommen und ich hab im Internet auch einige Sprockets gesehen, die genauso aussahen. Ich denke die Zähne sind einfach zu dünn um ständig das BMX typische Beschleunigen und Bremsen (Abubaka, Fufanu, Walltap) auszuhalten.


----------



## AerO (11. Januar 2007)

mit was für ner kette wurde das gefahren?
kettenbelastung beim walltap? na das erklärste mir mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2007)

ganzh einfach... keine 100%ig grade kettenführung... dann treten schon seitliche kräfte auf, hab so schon 2kb verbogen bzw eins gebrochen.


----------



## MrFreak (11. Januar 2007)

die dinger sind einfach zu weich,,,schon alleine wenne einen starken antritt hast etc. oder so wie "SIDDHARTHA" und "Flatpro", da muss man doch nicht ewig rumdiskutieren, höre dich rum und du wirst sehr viele leute hören die dir (fast) alle das gleiche sagen werden,bzw nur die,die das Impereal gefahren sind,,,


----------



## 1000Lines (11. Januar 2007)

wasn is die perfekte übersetzung?


----------



## MrFreak (11. Januar 2007)

muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden würde ich sagen , fahr mit anderen bikes und es wird dir vllt weiter helfen.

mfg


----------



## 1000Lines (11. Januar 2007)

das is ja das problem,hier fährt keiner eins^^, deswegen hab ich kp davon


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Januar 2007)

Hm Flatpros Argument könnte Sinn machen ich denke aber es liegt eher am Sprocket.

Okay das mit dem Walltap nehm ich zurück. Ich kann keinen und hab keine Ahnung wie er geht, kann nur mutmaßen wie der funktioniert. Wer einen kann darf sich ja mal melden. Ersetzt ihn einfach durch irgendeinen anderen Trick bei dem Zug auf der Kette ist.

Man sollte bedenken, dass das Imperial schon sehr alt ist und früher in 36, 42, 48 und mehr auch zum racen gefahren wurde. Da hat sich die Wirkung der Kette auf viel mehr Zähne verteilt. Je kleiner das Sprocket, je mehr Kraft lastet auf den Zähnen und desto schneller sind die im Arsch. das Gleiche sieht man ja bei den 9t Drivern. Man kann kein ehemaligen Race Sprocket in einer kleinen Größe einfach unverändert weiterbauen. 

Darin liegt vermutlich Profiles Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (12. Januar 2007)

zur perfekten übersetzung 25-10 oder für jemand der es noch ein bisschen strammer mag 26-10! fahre das imperial jetzt schon ein halbes jahr (keine grinds) und kann mich nicht beklagen..... im gegensatz zum animal light sprocket da waren die zähne schon nach 2 monaten silber und hinüber!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Januar 2007)

Ach herrje! Könnte wer zu Veranschaulichung ein Bild von seinem zerschundenen Sprocket hier reinstellen. Habe schon welche gesehen, weiß aber nicht wo. Hier wären die Bilder ja genau richtig aufgehoben, denn so lässt sich den Argumenten die richtige Wirkung verleihen. 
Vielleicht wäre sogar ein Thread nicht ganz sinnfrei, in dem Teile eingestellt werden, die nach einhelliger Meinung gar nichts taugen - wie hier etwa das Imperial. 
Habe wirklich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir das zuzulegen; doch mittlerweile bin ich am Zweifeln.


----------



## MrFreak (12. Januar 2007)

les dir mal durch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251357&highlight=kettenblatt

da ist auch ein bild von meinem drin


----------



## *Souly* (12. Januar 2007)

ha noch jemand so ein "zerramschtes" imperial kettenblatt, das er los werden möchte?

mfg souly


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Januar 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> les dir mal durch
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251357&highlight=kettenblatt
> 
> da ist auch ein bild von meinem drin



Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## AerO (12. Januar 2007)

ich find bei dem imperial siehts sehr nach ner zuhohen kettenspannung aus. mal schauen was jetzt wieder als ausrede kommt um es aufs material zu schieben..


----------



## MrFreak (12. Januar 2007)

man, dann isses das beste und geilste und stabielste kettenblatt was es überhaubt gibt! 
so das wolltest du doch nur hören!!


----------



## AerO (12. Januar 2007)

nein, das ist jetzt unglaubwürdig.
hab ich auch nie so behauptet homie.


----------



## MrFreak (12. Januar 2007)

dann nimm es so an wie schon gesagt,,,,das imperial ist einfach zu weich und nach meiner meinung einfach schei$$e, und ICH würde es keinem empfehlen!


----------

